# rhinestone supplies



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Would someone share where to get rhinestone supplies ie. transfer tape, cutting mat, templet materials etc. Thanks in advance

And thanks to the forum members for putting out the word on the funtime software


----------



## Graphic50 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thread art is a good supplier Seps Graphics if your more south


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

DAS (www.digitalartsolutions.com) actually have the best template material, but it is a little pricey. I also don't know if you can buy it if you don't use their software. Anyway, I get my Hartco 425, which is a good template replacement material from www.signwarehouse.com. Also, in emergencies, I use www.crafts2do.com or www.threadart.com for rhinestone purchases. Threadart has just recently added a wholesale site. CSTown, however, has very good stones and good prices (cstown). They also do excellent transfer work should you need it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can also try shineart for stones and transfer tape and fairly cheap prices. You do need to sign up for a wholesale account with them, but its worth it as they have really nice stones. Ask for Jamie to get the best help when calling.


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

FreeRhinestones.com has really cheap hot fix rhinestones but only clear ones. $0.79 per gross and it's cheaper if you buy more.


----------

